# Salary package for AD



## sunsolaris

I'm currently living in the States and have been offered a job in Abu Dhabi with a starting salary of AED26,500 per month, car allowance of AED 5000, an accommodation allowance of AED 21,000 and a school allowance of AED6700 each for my two kids only I have total 4. So I will be paying for 2 my own. 

Phone/Utilities= 900 permonth, they also offer me AED 55,000 One time for relocation plus they will pay all Visa fees and Air Tickets ....

Is this enough to live a comfortable life with my wife and 4 kids and still put enough away to save for the future?

Can anyone give me an actual breakdown of what I could expect to pay monthly. I do not need a life of excessive luxury, but I do like my creature comforts.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Living in Abu Dhabi is expensive. Your going to use every bit of that housing allowance. If you commute from Dubai, you could save in that area (if they are going to give you the money outright - some do, some do not and pay the amount directly) but you will have a very long drive. 

The vehicle allowance will allow you to have two full size vehicles if you barter well. With four kids, most likely guessing your wife will need a vehicle. 

You can expect 6,000 alone out of your salary every month, to go on school fees for your other two children. 

My opinion, no way unless your wife is going to be working. .


----------



## sunsolaris

Thanks for quick reply to my post, I already looked at few houses and they are in range of 130-150k per year so I am saving 90K per year from the housing allowance as they will be paying me directly. My wife is a teacher assistant so hopefully she will find some work shortly.



Jynxgirl said:


> Living in Abu Dhabi is expensive. Your going to use every bit of that housing allowance. If you commute from Dubai, you could save in that area (if they are going to give you the money outright - some do, some do not and pay the amount directly) but you will have a very long drive.
> 
> The vehicle allowance will allow you to have two full size vehicles if you barter well. With four kids, most likely guessing your wife will need a vehicle.
> 
> You can expect 6,000 alone out of your salary every month, to go on school fees for your other two children.
> 
> My opinion, no way unless your wife is going to be working. .


----------



## Curwen

sunsolaris said:


> Thanks for quick reply to my post, I already looked at few houses and they are in range of 130-150k per year so I am saving 90K per year from the housing allowance as they will be paying me directly. My wife is a teacher assistant so hopefully she will find some work shortly.


Check the areas first, that kind of cash will probably only get you a 4 bed villa in Al Reef or something further out.

Al Reef Arabian has a facebook page where they arrange gatherings - looks like building a nice community but it is out from the Island (apologies for referring to an external website). 

I'm still in the UK and hoping to move so there will be others who have a better idea of prices - I tend to check dubizzle regularly to see how things are looking but that kind of allowance will allow you a lot more scope than Al Reef.


----------

